# Is Uber in Trinidad, Colorado?



## TomNobles (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello. Not a driver. rather a rider. Am from Albuquerque, NM. Take Amtrak to Trinidad occasionally and would like to know if there are Uber drivers in Trinidad.


----------



## TomNobles (Jan 22, 2018)

By all accounts with Google, there is Uber There. The App however, shows No Driver Available.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

That could just be an area where there aren't any drivers within a 20 mile radius. Being Available and Having a Driver Available are 2 different things.


----------



## TomNobles (Jan 22, 2018)

OK, thanks. Guess there's one way to find out.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Are you checking availability against the train schedule? Might have better luck checking at a time when a train is due in the station as drivers may pop up for rides when a train comes in. Granted, I have no idea how big Trinidad, CO is or how busy the train station (or city) may be.


----------



## TomNobles (Jan 22, 2018)

RynoHawk said:


> Are you checking availability against the train schedule?


Don't know how to do that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> I have no idea how big Trinidad, CO is or how busy the train station (or city) may be.


Trinidad is on the east side of Raton Pass, which has the distinction of having the nastiest main line railroad grade in North America. The railroad that ran through it long since stopped sending too many freight trains across it. In fact, the railroad wants to abandon it, but AMTRAK uses it. Even when the railroad stopped using it for most freight trains, it still sent passenger trains over it, as it was the shortest route over that railroad's tracks between Chicago and Los Angeles. When AMTRAK took over, it continued to send trains across it.

Trinidad had the distinction, at one time, of being a place where a boy gets off the train, but a girl gets back onto it. I understand that most of those doctors have now set up practice elsewhere.

Uber's website lists Trinidad as being part of the Colorado Springs market. It lists Raton, New Mexico (on the other side of the pass) as part of the Taos market.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Trinidad is on the east side of Raton Pass, which has the distinction of having the nastiest main line railroad grade in North America. The railroad that ran through it long since stopped sending too many freight trains across it. In fact, the railroad wants to abandon it, but AMTRAK uses it. Even when the railroad stopped using it for most freight trains, it still sent passenger trains over it, as it was the shortest route over that railroad's tracks between Chicago and Los Angeles. When AMTRAK took over, it continued to send trains across it.
> 
> Trinidad had the distinction, at one time, of being a place where a boy gets off the train, but a girl gets back onto it. I understand that most of those doctors have now set up practice elsewhere.
> 
> Uber's website lists Trinidad as being part of the Colorado Springs market. It lists Raton, New Mexico (on the other side of the pass) as part of the Taos market.


Do you realize how far Colorado Springs is from Trinidad


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

TomNobles said:


> Don't know how to do that.


You could probably look up the schedule for trains into that station online (I'm guessing the Southwest Chief is the major one) and check the Uber App when a train is scheduled to arrive.


Another Uber Driver said:


> Trinidad is on the east side of Raton Pass, which has the distinction of having the nastiest main line railroad grade in North America. The railroad that ran through it long since stopped sending too many freight trains across it. In fact, the railroad wants to abandon it, but AMTRAK uses it. Even when the railroad stopped using it for most freight trains, it still sent passenger trains over it, as it was the shortest route over that railroad's tracks between Chicago and Los Angeles. When AMTRAK took over, it continued to send trains across it.
> 
> Trinidad had the distinction, at one time, of being a place where a boy gets off the train, but a girl gets back onto it. I understand that most of those doctors have now set up practice elsewhere.
> 
> Uber's website lists Trinidad as being part of the Colorado Springs market. It lists Raton, New Mexico (on the other side of the pass) as part of the Taos market.


I learned something interesting today!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> Do you realize how far Colorado Springs is from Trinidad


Yes. In addition, I realise how far Raton is from Taos. This is how Uber classifies the markets. I had nothing to do with it. All that I am doing is reporting on what Uber's website shows.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

No way your getting a ride in the winter months


----------



## TomNobles (Jan 22, 2018)

WettDreams said:


> No way your getting a ride in the winter months


Well that's certainly a bummer. Thanks though.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm just curious, why in the world do you take the train to Trinidad? I grew up in CO and now live in Texas. I have been all over that part of the country so I find your post interesting. Details please, if you care to share.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

While you're in Trinidad, take the free trolley tour. It's 45 minutes and is pretty neat. Yeah, I know that doesn't help you with Uber, but it's still worth mentioning.


----------



## TomNobles (Jan 22, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> I'm just curious, why in the world do you take the train to Trinidad? I grew up in CO and now live in Texas. I have been all over that part of the country so I find your post interesting. Details please, if you care to share.


It's the closest town in Colorado from Albuquerque. Dispensaries are cheaper and have more variety. That's the main reason. Small town with more than one museum. Some kind of transportation would be nice though.



Pawtism said:


> While you're in Trinidad, take the free trolley tour. It's 45 minutes and is pretty neat. Yeah, I know that doesn't help you with Uber, but it's still worth mentioning.


I think it's just a summer tour. Never been at the right place at the right time, yet. I do know about it though.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

+1 719-846-9512

That's the number for the welcome center that it starts from (pretty much center of town near that big roundabout). I've been up there a few times and finally took the ride (I believe it was in like Oct, but don't remember for sure). Can always call and ask when it runs.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Nearest Uber would be 90 minutes away in Pueblo, good luck getting one down there.

As for trains on Raton Pass, there are quite a few freight trains that still run that line. There is a regular, daily intermodal train that runs it, a couple of coal trains as well.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm not sure there are cars in Trinidad, CO.


----------



## TomNobles (Jan 22, 2018)

gofry said:


> I'm not sure there are cars in Trinidad, CO.





Frontier Guy said:


> Nearest Uber would be 90 minutes away in Pueblo, good luck getting one down there.


Thanks, I just changed my reservation to Pueblo. Fifty dollars more and have to take a bus from Raton, NM to Pueblo but, my condition (witch is getting worse) won't allow me to walk very far. I appreciate all the answers and thanks again!


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

TomNobles said:


> Don't know how to do that.


Lyft, if it's available, allows you to schedule a pickup. Just sayin'.


----------



## TomNobles (Jan 22, 2018)

David Payne said:


> Lyft, if it's available, allows you to schedule a pickup. Just sayin'.


I have both apps and there's no Lyft available.


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

It's going to be quite a long time, if ever, before Lyft is available in Trinidad, CO. The population is less than 9,000 people AND it's in the middle of nowhere.
One way to look at it is this: It's only a matter of time/logistics before Lyft/Uber is/are available in areas that have a full-time, 24 hour taxi company. If the area doesn't have one of those then it most likely couldn't support more than one or two rideshare operators and that's simply not enough. I hope that helps.
If you absolutely, positively need a ride, are stranded or might get stranded then one's best bet is to contact or make arrangements with the pastor of a local church. One or some of their members may be willing to help.


----------

